# في موضوع عطل في غسالة lg يظهر على الشاشة حروف le وتتوقف عن العمل



## jeblawe (15 فبراير 2011)

*الإخوة الكرام أرجو إفادتي في موضوع عطل في غسالة lg يظهر على الشاشة حروف le وتتوقف عن العمل*


----------



## بلال شام (21 فبراير 2014)

السبب هو تزويد الماء في المنطقة ضعيف لا تفتح حنفية الماء كاملاً خرطوم الماء ملتوي مصفاة الخرطوم مسدودة 
العلاج + افحص الحنفية افتح الحنفية بشكل كامل استقم الخرطوم افحص مصفاة خرطوم دخول الماء


----------



## بلال شام (21 فبراير 2014)

*غسالة lg*

يوجد عطل في غسالة LG طراز F1422td وهو أنها لا تأخذ مسحوق الغسيل الأساسي 
أتمنا المساعدة ولكم الشكر


----------

